# Conquered the fear of drive-through restaurants



## gopherinferno

I am officially able to go through the drive-thru and order through those speakers. I finally tried it, and it was no big deal at all. I honestly prefer it to going inside and ordering at the counter 

This is an accomplishment, as stupid as it is. 

I even went to Sonic today and I've been terrified of ordering at Sonic for as long as I can remember. I would make people lean over my lap to order for me D: But no more! 

I don't care how silly this is, it's a big deal to me


----------



## floatingballoon

Hey, good for you. There are times where I'm glad I don't drive so I don't have to order through the Drive-Thru. It seems silly, I know what you mean, but I think I'm over that worry now.


----------



## millenniumman75

Actually, this is a triumph. :boogie :boogie :boogie
When we realize that nobody is going to jump out of the speaker and grab us like we were in a horror movie :troll :lol, it gets easier to do.


----------



## Paragon

No sillier than phone anxiety if you ask me. Grats


----------



## VagueResemblance

ohpewp said:


> I don't care how silly this is, it's a big deal to me


Phobias are really ****ing stupid and irrational but not silly, I don't think so. No more than phone phobia, like Paragon said.

Congratulations!


----------



## BoostedSol

I feel ya, when I first got my license I was very nervous when ordering at drive throughs. It took repeated exposure to doing it and conquered the anxiety about a year or so later, now I don't even think about it when I go through one! Congrats on the accomplishment btw, you will put more and more of these triggers behind you as you keep working through them. 

My next biggie is check writing dang it, hate it


----------



## jennlynne5

Congrats! I've never driven through a drive-thru period...always been in the passenger seat.


----------



## mismac

OoO drive-thrus...they're sooooo convenient in the morning when I get my coffee...Your life will never be the same from now on! lol


----------



## Onigiri

Congrats!


----------



## scaredycat amy

I remember the time when I get freaked out about ordering pizza by phone. Now, I hold the official position ordering pizza for the family. Well, congratulations!


----------



## pita

Good for you. That's a phobia I hadn't even considered overcoming. You've inspired me to give it a try.


----------



## Dorian

I used to hate the drive thru, then I thought to myself how many millions of times a day someone orders through them, and I figured that it didnt mater how I sounded. Congrats on beating your phobia! Its always a great feeling.


----------



## layitontheline

Way to go


----------

